# origem das expressões/palavras



## Vanda

Sabem aquelas palavras incansavelmente usadas no cotidiano e que nunca paramos para pensar de onde vieram? Ontem alguém me chamou a atenção para uma expressão muito usada e que eu "nunca tinha pensado nisso".
A palavra é *enfezado* =  aborrecido, amolado, irritado. (uso popular). Até aí tudo bem. Agora a origem: 
do verbo *enfezar* - de en- + *fez* + -ar.
fez = fezes (latim faeces).
Não preciso explicar mais nada, né?

 Eu nunca mais digo que estou enfezada.    

Ok, agora a bola está no campo de vocês. Qual a palavra que você usa todo dia e acabou descobrindo uma origem engraçada ou que tenha lhe chamado a atenção de alguma forma?


----------



## vince

O frances tem uma palavra con sentido semelhante: em*merde*r

mas a gente a usa sem pensar em ..


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Em francês, existe a expressão "Casser la pipe", quebrar o cachimbo, por "Morrer" que data da época das guerras de Napoleão (datas? ehm... não sei) quando nos hospitais de  ....  (campaña en argentina, hospital no lugar da guerra, numa tenda, etc...)  os feridos que eram operados obviamente sem anestesista nem nada moderno, deviam apertar um cachimbo entre os dentes, com a parte do frnilho feita de ceramica ou algum outro material quebradiço, e quando a pipa caía se quebrava, indicando que o paciente havia morto.
Morboso, não é? 
Achei um link aqui muito variado com pipas de diferentes culturas e épocas. Antropológica, gostei. 

Sempre gostei da expressão em inglês "to speak my mind /one's mind"
por dizer o que se pensa. Fala por sí só...

E não lembro de expressões em Pt, vou tentar consultar com a almofada. Quer dizer, com o travesseiro. Em espanhol há muitas palavras de origem árabe: 
aljibe=poço para tirar água com um balde, da napa.
almohada=travesseiro
velador=luz de noite (está certo?)


----------



## jazyk

Acho que você quer dizer _criado-mudo_.


----------



## moura

"Enfezado" também se usa com o significado de mirrado, pouco desenvolvido: "criança enfezada".


----------



## Vanda

Moura, você entendeu por que a coitada ficou enfezada, não?  Assim, não dá para desenvolver mesmo.... ROFL


----------



## moura

Há uma palavra que eu utilizo e que é "infernizar". Vem de Inferno e significa irritar, molestar, azucrinar.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Sempre achei contraditória a espressão "Pois não", querendo dizer "Claro que sim!"


----------



## moura

Vanda
ROFL? 
Se bem percebi a sua questão (embora a esta hora da noite o meu raciocínio esteja a ficar um pouco _embotado_) porque é que a criança ficou enfezada? Seria o caso uma criança pouco desenvolvida, pouco crescida para a idade. Pode empregar-se a palavra neste caso.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

jazyk said:
			
		

> Acho que você quer dizer _criado-mudo_.


 
Não, Criado-mudo é em Sp. "Mesa de Luz". O "Velador" é uma lâmpada de pé (?) que está apoiada sobre o criado-mudo, ou presa à parede. 

Achei que antigamente, "O *velador* era um suporte para a candeia, que impedia de cair de certa altura da parede."

Achei: "Luminária de mesa para Dormitório". Existe uma palavra só?


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

moura said:
			
		

> Vanda
> ROFL?
> Se bem percebi a sua questão (embora a esta hora da noite o meu raciocínio esteja a ficar um pouco _embotado_) porque é que a criança ficou enfezada? Seria o caso uma criança pouco desenvolvida, pouco crescida para a idade. Pode empregar-se a palavra neste caso.


 
Acho que deve ter a ver com o contrôle de esfínteres. A mãe sabe, hehe


----------



## Vanda

Moura, o caso *foi* a hora da noite.  O pessoal mais antigo também usa essa expressão com esse significado. Eu estava brincando com o fato da pobre criança não conseguir desenvolver-se bem por estar "cheia de fezes".


----------



## moura

Ah, pois, eu estava com a minha concentração a meio gás. Mas o que é ROFL? Em relação às "fezes" a minha mãe dizia-me quando eu era pequena (uma criança muito rebelde que não se compara à minha actual pessoa  ): Fazes-me fezes na cabeça! JUlgo que era uma expressão muito alentejana e em que o termo era utilizado sem a carga negativa que normalmente tem.


----------



## Vanda

ROFL - rolling on the floor laughing; agora fiquei na dúvida se faltou um T. Tem um tópico que explica, deixa ver se eu acho. É, não achei. Quando achar, eu coloco o _link._

Bem, nosso tópico eu não achei, mas aí vai um _site em inglês_ sobre _acronyms._

Tinha um T.  Ou não. 
*ROTFL* - Rolling on the Floor Laughing (also ROFL)


----------



## Vanda

Mais uma: *favela*


> Do topônimo Favela (< fava + -ela), do Morro da Favela (RJ), assim denominado pelos soldados que ali se estabeleceram ao regressar da campanha de Canudos


.Aurélio.

De fava + -ela; latim científico. favella- 


> Arbusto grande da família das euforbiáceas (Jatropha phyllacantha), de flores alvas, dispostas em cimeiras, e cujo fruto é cápsula verrucosa, escura, com sementes pardacentas e oleaginosas; favela, faveleira, mandioca-brava.


 
Mais uma daquelas: nunca tinha pensado nisso!


----------



## jazyk

> Não, Criado-mudo é em Sp. "Mesa de Luz". O "Velador" é uma lâmpada de pé (?) que está apoiada sobre o criado-mudo, ou presa à parede.


Acho que pode ser um abajur, então.


----------



## Vanda

*puxa-saco* (puxar + saco) - puxa-saco vem de uma gíria militar.
Os oficiais, em viagem, levavam suas roupas em sacos. Os soldados, então, carregavam para todos os lados as bagagens de seus superiores com a maior humildade e obediência. 
Assim, não tardou a expressão em ficar na boca das pessoas pra designarem um indivíduo bajulador, adulador.


----------



## Vanda

*sopé *-  base (de montanha); falda. - Até aí, nada novo.
origem : so- + pé. 
Forma paralela: sobpé
A novidade (para mim, pelo menos) é que este *so -* é uma forma de* sub*-


----------



## Vanda

Nunca pensei que esta fosse de origem franca, só para começar:
*renque *- [Do frâncico *_hring,_ 'círculo', pelo catalão _renc,_ 'fila'.]
Definição:
Disposição de coisas ou de pessoas na mesma linha; ala, fileira, alinhamento, série.


----------



## Tomby

E eu nunca pensei que esta palavra tenha vindo do provençal, via catalão, para o português. 
Confrontei o que diz o Dicionário Priberam e concorda com a sua definição: *Renque*: fileira; fila; série de pessoas ou coisas alinhadas. 
A seguir verifiquei a palavra “_renc_” no _Diccionari català-valencià-balear d'Alcover i Moll _do _Institut d'Estudis Catalans_ e, surpresa!, diz: 


> *3. RENC m.:v. RENG
> 4. Línia formada per diverses coses o persones col·locades una al costat de l'altra (or., occ., val.); cast. línea, fila, hilera. «Al mas tinc dos rengs d'oliveres molt ufanoses». «Jo visc en aquell reng de cases».
> «Quan copies, no et saltis de reng». «Els venedors del mercat estan en el reng» (en la fila i orde que els correspon)....
> *


*
*Logicamente daí provem *RENGLERA*, que é “_Rengle, sèrie de coses posades una al costat o a continuació de l'altra_” sinónimo de _*FILERA*_ ou de *fileira* em português.
Vanda, parabéns pelo tópico!


----------



## laked

Vanda said:


> ROFL - rolling on the floor laughing; agora fiquei na dúvida se faltou um T. Tem um tópico que explica, deixa ver se eu acho. É, não achei. Quando achar, eu coloco o _link._
> 
> Bem, nosso tópico eu não achei, mas aí vai um _site em inglês_ sobre _acronyms._
> 
> Tinha um T. Ou não.
> *ROTFL* - Rolling on the Floor Laughing (also ROFL)


 
Can you put a web like that but with Portuguese acronyms?

A greeting. Please answer soon.


----------



## moura

Olá Laked e bienvenido 

Aqui encontra uma lista de acrónimos portugueses.


----------



## laked

Muito obrigado, moura


----------



## Vanda

*quejando* - adjetivo e substantivo masculino -  do latim *quid genitu, pelo arcaísmo quegendo.
= que ou o que é da mesma natureza, do mesmo jaez; semelhante 
Ex.: Corruptos, ladrões e quejandos. 

Argh e eu pensando que era de queijo!  Atenção: não tem nada a ver com queijo. É brincadeira minha!


----------



## Vanda

_Fazer gato e sapato de alguém_ dá a idéia de que é fazer de alguém aquilo que se chuta ou calça quando se quer.
Dizem que a expressão vem de botar alguém no papel de "gato sob pata"  subjulgado, à merçê. O sob pata logo se transformou em sopata, que depois virou sopato e, não fazendo sentido algum, criou-se o gato sapato conhecido hoje.


----------



## Vanda

*Rodar a baiana*: reagir de modo intempestivo e com estardalhaço, e dizendo tudo que vem à mente. 

Sobre a origem da expressão encontrei isto:
Nos primeiros tempo das escolas de samba, a ala das baianas era composta exclusivamente por homens. Quando as escolas desfilavam nas imediações da Praca Onze, ainda nos anos 20, cada uma seguia seu itinerário, muitas vezes resolvido na hora. Era comum que duas escolas se cruzassem numa rua ou esquina. Então acontecia uma disputa quase sempre violenta, em que uma agremiação tentava se apoderar do estandarte da outra.
O mestre-sala, por conta disso, costumava ser o malandro mais perigoso da escola. Porta-estandarte e mestre-sala sambavam por entre as "baianas", na verdade malandros bons de briga. As "baianas"
amarravam lâminas de navalha na barra de suas saias. Quando giravam - e a saia levantava -, retalhavam quem estivesse por perto.

E uma *outra* versão:SIGNIFICATIVO: Enfezar-se, dar um escândalo público.


> ...os primeiros blocos de carnaval saíam às ruas ... Alguns se aproveitavam da euforia geral e lascavam beliscões nas nádegas das moças. ....no meio das baianas, iam uns capoeiristas vestidos como elas, levando consigo navalhas escondidas. Ao primeiro sinal de desrespeito, esses soltavam uma meia-lua (golpe de capoeira) na orelha do espertinho. ... só via "*rodar* a *baiana*" e depois aquele Deus nos acuda.


----------



## Vanda

Esta é boa! Toa que compõe a expressão *à toa* veio do inglês
tow!


----------



## Vanda

Mais uma:
*banho-maria (*origem controversa) _Maria_ seria o nome de uma alquimista, tb. dita _Maria, a Judia_, inventora ou aprimoradora desse processo, personagem citado pelo grego Olimpiodoro, o Alquimista, );
... _balneum_ _Mariae_ 'banho de Maria' é doc. no lat.medv. (início sXIV); 
-----------
(Houaiss)

e outras possibilidades......


----------

